# When did the Scioto North of 42 get posted?



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Not that I fish up there very often, but when did that stretch off Klondike get posted to holy heck??? Looks like it was done recently? Anybody know why? That’s been awesome public access for decades...


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

acklac7 said:


> Not that I fish up there very often, but when did that stretch off Klondike get posted to holy heck??? Looks like it was done recently? Anybody know why? That’s been awesome public access for decades...


If it was me I would ask Alex


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

It was about a year ago. A bunch of the land in that stretch was sold and the yuppies moved in. National Lime and Stone owns some of it as well.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Muddy said:


> It was about a year ago. A bunch of the land in that stretch was sold and the yuppies moved in. National Lime and Stone owns some of it as well.


Just did some property research on the Delaware county Auditors website. Doesn't look like any of the property in question has changed hands recently. Looks like it was a collaborative effort between several land owners. I wonder what instigated it. Sad...


----------



## ohfishio (Dec 15, 2004)

The folks that own the property got tired of all the trash that piled up. Sad but true.


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

Been like that for awhile, not surprised though, the amount of trash that would accumulate there was embarrassing. I grew up fishing that stretch and was very sad to see it posted. It’s some pretty good smallmouth water. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Yea, been like that for a while. Caught some monster smallies over the years up there. I have a coworker that lives on the river north of there. Gonna have to hit him up for some access.
ski


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Damn, really sad. Guess i'll start knocking on doors and see where that gets me.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

montagc said:


> It might be a good thing for you. Show up at a house with trash bags and tell them you want to clean up trash in exchange for fishing privileges?


I was thinking more along the lines of showing up with my extendable tree trimmer, machete and sawzall offering to remove unwanted brush/limbs. Not a lot of trash up there anymore, looked spotless.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Knocked on some doors today, evidently the land owners didn't make the call. The county came in and put up all those signs/fencing because they were sick of cleaning up all of the trash week after week. Last two years were evidently real bad.

Hit numerous spots up around that area today, not the first hit. Water clarity is good, probably about 1.5'.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Are you talking about Bellpoint??


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

The trash..... One of the MANY reasons I hate people.... Except all of you, of course!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

crittergitter said:


> Are you talking about Bellpoint??


Just North of there.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Hmmmm, the county did that on private property? They wouldn't have done that to my private property!!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Yes they would since it’s within the right of way.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

crittergitter said:


> Hmmmm, the county did that on private property? They wouldn't have done that to my private property!!


Pretty much my thoughts as well. My property, my decision to post it. That said, I got the impression the property owners approved of the decision, evidently the previous two years were down right horrible.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

I should switch to my FOSR login for this - Could this be Columbus protecting the water supply? They have that upground reservoir so maybe they don't want people pulling over to dump whatever.


----------

